

Du Pont heir received no jail time after rape conviction - wozniacki
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/reliable-source/wp/2014/03/31/du-pont-heir-received-no-jail-time-after-rape-conviction/

======
tzs
He was convicted of rape in the fourth degree. The victim was his 3 year old
daughter. Here is the definition of rape in the fourth degree in Delaware:

    
    
        (a) A person is guilty of rape in the fourth degree
        when the person:
    
        (1) Intentionally engages in sexual intercourse with
        another person, and the victim has not yet reached
        that victim's sixteenth birthday; or
    
        (2) Intentionally engages in sexual intercourse with
        another person, and the victim has not yet reached
        that victim's eighteenth birthday, and the person is
        30 years of age or older, except that such
        intercourse shall not be unlawful if the victim and
        person are married at the time of such intercourse;
        or
    
        (3) Intentionally engages in sexual penetration with
        another person under any of the following
        circumstances:
    
        a. The sexual penetration occurs without the
        victim's consent; or
    
        b. The victim has not reached that victim's
        sixteenth birthday; or
    
        (4) Intentionally engages in sexual intercourse or
        sexual penetration with another person, and the
        victim has reached that victim's sixteenth birthday
        but has not yet reached that victim's eighteenth
        birthday and the defendant stands in a position of
        trust, authority or supervision over the child, or
        is an invitee or designee of a person who stands in
        a position of trust, authority or supervision over
        the child.
    
        (b) Paragraphs (a)(3) and (a)(4) of this section do
        not apply to a licensed medical doctor or nurse who
        places 1 or more fingers or an object inside a
        vagina or anus for the purpose of diagnosis or
        treatment or to a law-enforcement officer who is
        engaged in the lawful performance of his or her
        duties.
    
        Rape in the fourth degree is a class C felony.

------
enjo
[http://www.delawareonline.com/story/opinion/contributors/201...](http://www.delawareonline.com/story/opinion/contributors/2014/03/31/take-
account-entire-sentencing-process/7134253/)

------
smoyer
Yep ... It's far simpler to trump up extra charges and bully "the huddle
masses" into a conviction that can't be overturned.

